# Raw egg on dry food?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think that would cause any problems at all. I've heard it is good for the coat.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

You can also cook the egg from what I understand if you want to.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I feed raw, and raw egg is the only food any of my dogs have had an issue(runny smelly stool) with. I cook them, and include the shell. If you have your own eggs, or very fresh from a friend might be OK raw.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I put a raw egg on the pups food once. Finn gobbled it up with a smile but Abby looked at me, like you gotta be kidding, I'm not eating this. I had to take it off, she was totally grossed out .


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've read in a number of places that raw egg white can be a problem for dogs, but I can't remember the scientific bases for the comment. Lightly scrambling the egg with a little water is something I do for my dogs once a week.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Although I haven't proved it I have also read the egg white can possibly be a problem. I just boil about 5 eggs at a time and give them out every so often with dinner. I crack them up just a bit so Tysen won't swallow them whole.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

boji4us said:


> Tesa is 9. Is it ok to put a raw egg in with her dry food from time to time?


It is fine to give a raw egg once a week. I have also read about the egg white being a problem. The common response is that the whites have an enzyme that interfered with the absorption of biotin. However, this is not a problem for those of us who only feed a raw egg once a week or so.


----------

